# Done my lifting platform :D



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys  what do you think to my garage set up?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks really good. Would love something like that myself.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good though i would paint the walls red to get the fire going .


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hehe, went for green as its mesnt to be a "energy color" haha


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

it's a great effort man , what are those posts for leaning against the sides of the mirrors behind the rack, impromptu stands?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> it's a great effort man , what are those posts for leaning against the sides of the mirrors behind the rack, impromptu stands?


In the left one, you can see a metal pipe sticking out, I'm going to fix both them posts against the walls and have a couple of metal pipes sticking out to mount the weights on 

Only thing stopping me is, I need a new battery charger for the drill and I need a metal blade for the jig saw as the metal pipes are 34mm and 3mm thick


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

fibally got my weight holders on the wall today


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Tidy home set up that.


----------

